# GPS



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Garmin Rino 650T with standard rechargeable battery, extra AA battery pack and UT OnX chip. $375.

I live in Hurricane but I travel north to the Ogden area frequently. PM if interested.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

sold


----------

